# Welche Spezialisierung?



## Norlay (3. August 2010)

Hallo!
Ich habe einige Probleme:
Ich bin jetzt ein 67er Frost-Mage. Mein Schneider-Skill ist nun auf 345 (Die Spezialisierung also nicht mehr weit).
Nun zur ersten Frage: Welcher der 3 Spezialisierungen soll ich nehmen? Einmal habe ich gelesen, dass die Zauberfeuerschneiderei für Magier sei.
Und dann habe ich gelesen, dass ein Magier Schattenzwirnschneiderei bevorzugte, da er damit irgendwelche Vorteile als Frost-MAge habe.
Ich habe echt keine Ahnung, welche Vorteile die jeweiligen Spezialisierungen mit sich bringen.
Ich bin ein Frost-Magier und will PvE machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oft haben mir welche gesagt, dass Frost die schlechteste Skillung für PvE sein soll. Das verstehe ich aber irgendwie nicht, da ich in Instanzen eigentlich immer ordentlich
Schaden reinhaue und mir mein Dmg-Meter anzeigt, dass ich auf dem 1sten bin. (Auch mal 2ter oder so, aber trotzdem^^)
Daher wollte ich auch gerne wissen, welche Spezialisierung sich für welche Skillung etc. am besten eignet.
Wenn mir jetzt gesagt wird, dass Frost doch für Inis ist, dann bleibe ich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich kenn mich mit dem Magier eh nicht aus, außer halt Frost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob Feuer das richtige wäre? Oder Arkan? Ich weiß es nicht.
Hiiiiiiilfeeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin echt so planlos...
Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr, sehr dankbar.
Freue mich schon auf eine Antwort =)


----------



## Bismark72 (3. August 2010)

Mittlerweile ist es nahezu egal, mach Dir keinen Kopf. 

Es gibt für 80er keine Schneiderrezepte, die eine Spezialisierung vorraussetzen, so wie es damals bei Burning Crusade der Fall war. Den einzigen Vorteil, den Du hast, ist, dass Du, wenn Du Mondgespinst, Zaubertuch oder Schattenzeugs herstellst, entsprechend Deiner Spezialisierung 2 Stoffe statt nur einem bekommst. Ich würde es daher mehr von den Gildies abhängig machen und die Spezialisierung wählen, die evtl. noch nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## madmurdock (27. August 2010)

Als Magier nimmt man aus Prinzip die Zaubertuch Spezi! Ansonsten loesch den Char bzw reroll Hexer oder Heiligpriester, wenn du Mondstoff/Schattenstoff nehmen willst.


----------



## Cathan (5. September 2010)

Rechne einfach aus was dir mehr gewinn bringt, auf 80 macht es sonst keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Deathloc (9. September 2010)

Hallo,
die Suchfunktion hätte dir dabei sicherlich auch geholfen. Wie bereits gesagt, ist es nicht wirklich wichtig, welche Spezialisierung du wählst. An deiner Stelle würde ich es davon abhängig machen für welches Garn du dich später entscheidest, da du dir durch die Procs einen größeren Vorrat anschaffen kannst, um dich später neu auszustatten. An dieser Stelle sei ebenfalls gesagt, dass die Berufsspezialisierung - u.A. auch Schneiderei - mit Cataclysm wegfallen.

Grüße,
Deathloc


----------



## Chrila (16. Oktober 2010)

Hey sind die Spezialisierungen bereits mit 4.0.1 weg? Wollte gerade von Zauberfeuer- auf Schattenschneider wechseln.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Oktober 2010)

Die Spezialisierungen waren seit 3.0 eigentlich Nutzlos. Toll man konnte 2x den Schattenstoff (oder wie der jetzt in WotLK heißt) herstellen anstatt 1x.


----------



## Assistent (18. Oktober 2010)

Ja, die Spezialisierungen scheinen abgeschafft worden zu sein.


----------



## Chrila (18. Oktober 2010)

Jo sind abgeschafft. Ich hab als ehemaliger Zauberfeuerschneider ein Zaubertuch erstellt und auch nur eins bekommen. In dem GM ticket das schon länger lief, schrieb der GM ich solle nach Shat und dort könne ich eine Spezialisierung erlernen. 
Der wusste wohl selber das nicht.


----------

